# Boarding Barn RANT



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

bayleysours said:


> Anybody else board at a barn ran by complete idiots but can't go anywhere else because it's the only place close to them??? :cheers:


Love it; short but says so much, clear, concise, straight to the point  That really does sound horrible tho. I can't board at a stable anyway, but does boarding at home with complete idiots count? XD


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I just left a barn run by a hoarder (number of horses increased from 11 to over 20 per 10 acres since we moved there) who is more interested in teaching lessons and training horses than actually running the farm.

She just posted an ad offering reduced boarding in exchange for labor. When I was there, I didn't even get a free lesson thrown in now and then while doing stuff to some extent every single day.

I'm not aware that the horse density has gone down to 2017 levels.

I was able to move just a little up the road, but on the flip side, if fate hadn't tossed me in the middle of horse country in New England, I probably wouldn't have a horse problem to begin with.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Well I won't say it's run by idiots but I have a chronic disagreement with the place where I board my KMH. They insist on blanketing for almost every possible weather condition and I keep telling them not to because he has a good haircoat and access to shelter. I just want him to be a horse! The barn manager has a huge selection of blankets and sheets of all different types, sizes, colors, whatever. She even just bought my horse a new sheet and didn't ask me to pay for it--crazy right??! Also when they bring all the horses in the barn at night they want to close it up so the horses don't get "cold". Even when it's in the 40F+ range. Thankfully my horse is in the back by a door that has a gap at the bottom so he gets some fresh air.


----------



## Dez4455 (Mar 14, 2019)

Ugh, when I was boarding, I was offered cut boarding (about half cut) in exchange for barn work. I did everything every day just to make sure it didn't get bad and I had more to do. Never got my board cut, was accused of stealing on multiple occasions, the owner told me my horse didn't need "special treatment" (all I asked was that she gave him his medicine if I couldn't make it), my stuff was stolen, misplaced, and even broken. My horse never got water in the pasture, I was never informed of an injury he got that cost me nearly $700 to fix (injury happened when I was on vacation for a WEEK, he ended up getting proud flesh since it was infected and a week old). I would pull my horse out of the pasture and he would shake horribly and he has whip marks in his fur, he would rear up and fight if I brought him near the round pen, he lost weight pretty bad too. Ended up being the new barn manager who was jealous of mine and my horse's relationship/bond. I moved, sued, and now he is living happily in my pasture.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know Paso if that would be a rant for me...
To have my horse taken such care of he is treated as one of their favorites sounds pretty good to me...
It could be the opposite and he be left out in all kinds of nasty weather and no concern given to his health and well-being. :frown_color:
I would take the pampered horse mindset myself...

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> I don't know Paso if that would be a rant for me...
> To have my horse taken such care of he is treated as one of their favorites sounds pretty good to me...
> It could be the opposite and he be left out in all kinds of nasty weather and no concern given to his health and well-being. :frown_color:
> I would take the pampered horse mindset myself...
> ...


OK maybe I should have explained more why it's a problem--my horse has a dip in his neck/spine from wearing an ill fitting blanket for years before I got him and I don't want it to get worse. Right now he seems unaffected by it and I'd like to keep it that way. Also she had a lined sheet on him when it was almost 60F and I'm afraid he'll get overheated as he is black colored and still has a heavy coat--lots coming out now though. And as you know it's not good to close up barns because of the ammonia smell--the horses need ventilation to prevent respiratory issues and it' gets too warm in there.

On the flip side my paso is at a barn where the owner says we can do whatever we want. I never blanket him even in the teens and twenties this winter and he was never stalled since he doesn't like it. He also has shelter and a good coat. And he is 25 and in perfect health. So all that pampering is just going to make my KMH a barn baby and it's not necessary for the most part, or even healthy. And I can't move him to the other barn because they don't have enough pasture for more horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

bayleysours said:


> Anybody else board at a barn ran by complete idiots but can't go anywhere else because it's the only place close to them??? :cheers:


Yep... I have my own barn at my own house and sometimes I really do feel like a complete idiot!:rofl:


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

Glad I'm not the only one lol!! I just got a coming two year old filly and I am doing self care with her. I've boarded at the same barn for close to six years, (I moved once for a few months but came back because the other barn was waayyy worse) Anyways, I'm doing self care with my filly and am so paranoid they're going to double feed her after I already have, or turn her out with a random horse and she'll get kicked or something of that nature. When I boarded my 6 year old mare and my older gelding there I didn't worry as much about them messing with them because they were both gentle enough to be handled easily and all of that. I'm just hoping nobody messes with my current horse!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

bayleysours said:


> Glad I'm not the only one lol!! I just got a coming two year old filly and I am doing self care with her. I've boarded at the same barn for close to six years, (I moved once for a few months but came back because the other barn was waayyy worse) Anyways, I'm doing self care with my filly and am so paranoid they're going to double feed her after I already have, or turn her out with a random horse and she'll get kicked or something of that nature. When I boarded my 6 year old mare and my older gelding there I didn't worry as much about them messing with them because they were both gentle enough to be handled easily and all of that. I'm just hoping nobody messes with my current horse!


I'm not sure of the barn set up, but generally all horses in a boarding situation should be fed at the same time to minimize stress and jealousy/fighting. If you horse is isolated, is there a way you can hang a sign where you can put something like "been fed" or a whiteboard where you can put time you fed? Have you spoken to them about only turning your horse out with ones he can get a long with? 

It took me literally years to adjust to boarding after caring for my own horses 25 years. There are pros an cons, and I would prefer to care for my own, but there have to be a lot of compromises and the ability to let go for a horse owner to be comfortable with boarding. I have often thought of changing barns, but the pros still outweigh the cons of staying at this particular barn.

@pasomountain; I didn't know that a blanket could cause that kind of back issue, guess I learned something new?


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

Whinnie said:


> I'm not sure of the barn set up, but generally all horses in a boarding situation should be fed at the same time to minimize stress and jealousy/fighting. If you horse is isolated, is there a way you can hang a sign where you can put something like "been fed" or a whiteboard where you can put time you fed? Have you spoken to them about only turning your horse out with ones he can get a long with?
> 
> It took me literally years to adjust to boarding after caring for my own horses 25 years. There are pros an cons, and I would prefer to care for my own, but there have to be a lot of compromises and the ability to let go for a horse owner to be comfortable with boarding. I have often thought of changing barns, but the pros still outweigh the cons of staying at this particular barn.
> 
> @pasomountain; I didn't know that a blanket could cause that kind of back issue, guess I learned something new?


Yes I know what you mean! I have a sign out front of my stall that says "Do Not Feed or Turnout" because since I do self care, they shouldn't be doing that anyway, but they don't care to read it. The barn owner is great and doesn't ever feed or turnout but it's the "help" that's not as great about it. I'd move if there was somewhere better but everywhere else the horses are inside all the time or there's no arena, or it's just too far away to where I'd be able to be there the amount I need to be. I can't wait until the day I'm able to keep my horses at my own property!!


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

bayleysours said:


> Yes I know what you mean! I have a sign out front of my stall that says "Do Not Feed or Turnout" because since I do self care, they shouldn't be doing that anyway, but they don't care to read it. The barn owner is great and doesn't ever feed or turnout but it's the "help" that's not as great about it. I'd move if there was somewhere better but everywhere else the horses are inside all the time or there's no arena, or it's just too far away to where I'd be able to be there the amount I need to be. I can't wait until the day I'm able to keep my horses at my own property!!


One of my issues is with other boarders and treats. I have a sign that says "no treats" on my mare's stall, and one of the boarders who regularly treats all the horses argued with me about that. Later down the road, she got in big trouble for treating one of the horses who went down with colic because of ulcers and the apples she was given by said boarder. Now I see a message on the white board from BM to not feed the goats, so something must have happened. Yeah, some people have no respect for the rules. I guess my least favorite thing about boarding is (some) other boarders.


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

Whinnie said:


> One of my issues is with other boarders and treats. I have a sign that says "no treats" on my mare's stall, and one of the boarders who regularly treats all the horses argued with me about that. Later down the road, she got in big trouble for treating one of the horses who went down with colic because of ulcers and the apples she was given by said boarder. Now I see a message on the white board from BM to not feed the goats, so something must have happened. Yeah, some people have no respect for the rules. I guess my least favorite thing about boarding is (some) other boarders.


Yes!! That and the people who think they know what is best for your horse even though they know nothing about it :falloff:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> Yep... I have my own barn at my own house and sometimes I really do feel like a complete idiot!:rofl:



You and me both. I begged my old BO to come live with us when we moved my horses home, but for some reason she wouldn't, so there's no one to keep the idiot away from the horses. :rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Yep... I have my own barn at my own house and sometimes I really do feel like a complete idiot!:rofl:


Yup, that would be me. And how much of an idiot I feel is directly dependent on how many times Cloney, the Arab, out thinks me in a day.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Whinnie said:


> One of my issues is with other boarders and treats. I have a sign that says "no treats" on my mare's stall, and one of the boarders who regularly treats all the horses argued with me about that. Later down the road, she got in big trouble for treating one of the horses who went down with colic because of ulcers and the apples she was given by said boarder. Now I see a message on the white board from BM to not feed the goats, so something must have happened. Yeah, some people have no respect for the rules. I guess my least favorite thing about boarding is (some) other boarders.



Yikes! I would never give any horse any food item (treat or grain or hay) that I didn't explicitly know he or she was allowed to have. Even if the owner has told me before that it's ok to give their horse a treat, I won't do it unless the owner is right there and says it's ok. (granted, my personal policy is not giving horses food-treats ever, because they are too clever and I don't want to be mugged because they remember that one time six months ago that I gave them a baby carrot.) But I absolutely wouldn't want to accidentally make someone's horse sick! D:


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

pasomountain said:


> Well I won't say it's run by idiots but I have a chronic disagreement with the place where I board my KMH. They insist on blanketing for almost every possible weather condition and I keep telling them not to because he has a good haircoat and access to shelter. I just want him to be a horse! The barn manager has a huge selection of blankets and sheets of all different types, sizes, colors, whatever. She even just bought my horse a new sheet and didn't ask me to pay for it--crazy right??! Also when they bring all the horses in the barn at night they want to close it up so the horses don't get "cold". Even when it's in the 40F+ range. Thankfully my horse is in the back by a door that has a gap at the bottom so he gets some fresh air.



That sounds so strange to me! At the barn I ride at, blanketing is an extra service (i.e. it's an additional $15 to blanket), and it's usually left up to the owner's discretion, whether as a general proposition or texting/calling to check in. (For example, the forecast calls for rain, but it's not certain, do you want your horse blanketed yes/no?)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

People feeding other peoples animals without consent is one of my pet peeves. And, to top it off, when you ask nicely for them not to do so, somehow you are the bad guy. At least that is my experience anyway. Like you are so mean to them because they were just being nice. And then when your animal gets sick because they fed them something that they shouldn't eat, what you get is "I'm sorry". What are you supposed to do with that? And that is if they even fess up.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@*Whinnie* yes, ill fitting covers can cause a nasty sore in front of the wither and it is a particularly nasty wound to try and heal. It can take months. Partly (if I remember right) because the mane by nature is not especially 'clean' and it is not and area that drains well, and the mane itself irritates the wound. It is an awkward area because it is almost impossible to keep a dressing on it. Then if you still need to cover you have to pad the area to keep the cover off the wound which means keeping a close eye that you are not creating a problem on chest or shoulders. And the darn pad always moves in the night anyway!!!

Guess whose been there!!


----------



## tinabeanad (Dec 27, 2018)

After years of boarding, I am FINALLY able to have my horse at home. I am so thrilled.

Boarding barns aren't much fun and I had learned to just keep to myself and take care of my horse while I am there. You get buddy buddy with people, then the gossiping stars and it goes all downhill from there. I have learned that plenty of people have MUCH to say about you and your horse so if I don't really associate with them, I don't have to hear it or hear it about others.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Sep 19, 2017)

My horses are “boarded” on my brother-in-law’s place. He and his wife don’t have any fencing so the panels are mine. I buy the hay, I pay for the farrier for my horses and theirs, and also allow them to use my horse trailer. The feeder, the water trough, the hose and the irrigation head are mine. All 4 of my horses are mares. Their 2 are geldings. Their horses were very skinny until I took over the care. 

They live in a camp trailer and we are already spending all our free time building them a cabin. My sister-in-law threw a fit last winter that we should be paying board. We took all our tools and the port-a-potty home and she changed her mind. They keep taking the hose to hook to their trailer and she gets upset that the water doesn’t work for 10 minutes. She doesn’t want to pay for a dumpster and keep piling garbage on our flatbed trailer.

Now I keep seeing her on Facebook shopping for another horse and she keeps asking for details on listings for stud colts. I swear to God I will tie it to their camp trailer if she tries to put a stud in with my 3 years olds and Shetland pony. I don’t really want my older mare bred either. Or my panels destroyed if they separate them.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> My horses are “boarded” on my brother-in-law’s place. He and his wife don’t have any fencing so the panels are mine. I buy the hay, I pay for the farrier for my horses and theirs, and also allow them to use my horse trailer. The feeder, the water trough, the hose and the irrigation head are mine. All 4 of my horses are mares. Their 2 are geldings. Their horses were very skinny until I took over the care.
> 
> They live in a camp trailer and we are already spending all our free time building them a cabin. My sister-in-law threw a fit last winter that we should be paying board. We took all our tools and the port-a-potty home and she changed her mind. They keep taking the hose to hook to their trailer and she gets upset that the water doesn’t work for 10 minutes. She doesn’t want to pay for a dumpster and keep piling garbage on our flatbed trailer.
> 
> Now I keep seeing her on Facebook shopping for another horse and she keeps asking for details on listings for stud colts. I swear to God I will tie it to their camp trailer if she tries to put a stud in with my 3 years olds and Shetland pony. I don’t really want my older mare bred either. Or my panels destroyed if they separate them.


Good lord, I thought that I had boarding troubles. I think that I would have taken everything including the horses and bought my own property with the monies spent on their stuff.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

@Squeaky McMurdo - That sounds just horrid!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was tinkering with the idea of selling the land and buying a small place & boarding. But after coming on this forum and seeing how many people have problems with boarding, I dumped that idea.


----------



## Maxify (Oct 18, 2010)

waresbear said:


> I was tinkering with the idea of selling the land and buying a small place & boarding. But after coming on this forum and seeing how many people have problems with boarding, I dumped that idea.


[
The Mrs. and I built a home on acreage with a 20 stall barn already on it.
Fast forward 10 yrs and our daughter, for whose horses the acreage was fenced, has moved on to begin her family..post her horse ownership addiction.
The Mrs. and I have had boarders and even property managers over the years.
Currently the place sits happily vacant and in complete solitude due to last horse owners vacating only recently.
It's just wonderful having peace and quiet after all the years of crazy people throwing tantrums or creating drama where none existed.
We're done and happier for it.


----------



## tinabeanad (Dec 27, 2018)

waresbear said:


> I was tinkering with the idea of selling the land and buying a small place & boarding. But after coming on this forum and seeing how many people have problems with boarding, I dumped that idea.


Please do not do that.

I have boarded for over 10 years and I have FINALLY gotten my horses home and I love it.

You get to care for your horses the way you would like to care for them. I have had nothing but headaches with boarding for the most part.

Even a place that I thought was nice, ended up being a real bad show when all was said and done.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I was at a horse show this weekend, showing with a lady who recently lost her husband. She sold her large acreage and home and bought a small place and now boards her horse. She says it only has five boarders and she really likes it. I think what she really likes is that she can travel whenever she wants and her horse is taken care of, she doesn't have to worry about hauling or finding hay, doing chores, etc. That part does sound appealing.


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Been there. Done that. One place even had the SPCA involved! Unfortunately, there aren't that many places around and the few that are quite nice to board at are well over $800 per month. Any place that has...questionable management, feels that they can get away with It because there is such a high demand for boarding. I've been really lucky to be able to 'board' at a private barn, but some of the stories I've heard from others who board are really unfortunate.


----------



## tinabeanad (Dec 27, 2018)

I think the problem is, barn owners typically do own the land and while it is true that it is your rules and your way since you own the land, they forget they are also providing a service for other people.

One even had a sign that read "My barn, My rules." Which, while true, makes others feel unwelcome in voicing their opinion over the care of their horse. The property may be theirs but they are providing a service for MY property, which is my horse. 

This same barn also thought it was okay that animals were neglected so long as they were paid but that is a story for a different day.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I am boarding for the first time ever. We found a small private barn with a gentleman and his wife who are retired from breeding and showing Arabians. They have three boarders total with only six horses. We do have to provide our own feed/hay and clean our own stalls, but he feeds them twice a day for us and keeps an eye on them. We literally just started it, but so far it seems really great. I am glad after all of the horror stories that I have heard!


----------



## Codybruce (Mar 6, 2014)

I board my horse at a family members barn where I do self care, they have one horse an esy keeper quarter horse. My horse is a hard keeper ottb that really needs to be in front of hay 24/7 to keep his weight on which is not possible here. he is out in the pasture at night where theres no grass and during the day hes in the stall where he gets his hay. So he has trouble keeping weight on due to not having hay all night in the pasture. They won't split the pasture up or anything. I live in a very small town where theres no other boarding options except one but there's no riding arena there and my horse needs be rode at least 4 days a week .


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

Okay so an update on my boarding situation. I love the barn itself and the fact that it's small and private so there are only two boarders. I have yet to see the other boarder. We took our trailer out there this morning and the BO (that is barn owner, right?) was out doing maintenance. He had moved my mare's stall which is fine because we had wanted her in the larger area anyway. But then he began telling me that when I come out to work her in the round pen the first time he will come down and supervise me. Uhm I've owned horses my entire life except a short break. Then he proceeded to tell me I can't use a rope halter because she's going to need to be on the hot walker. I think he is confusing me with my boyfriend's daughter (who is 8 and a beginner). Maybe he's just a man re-living his glory days of training, showing, and owning horses. IDK. But although I am definitely open to hearing ideas especially from experienced horse people I do know a few things. I think it will be fine and it's just an adjustment for me who has never boarded before. I just think my boyfriend is tired of hearing me complain about it, so now y'all get to read (or not read!). Anyway, I may ask for ideas on how to firmly but gently say please let me be alone with my horse now.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I personally wouldn’t mind a new BO who hasn’t seen me ride asses my skills (unobtrusively and discreetly) because, even if they don’t have a legal responsibility they might feel a moral obligation to prevent an oblivious person from getting killed on their property.

A member on this forum has a MIL who is a rank beginner, got herself a hot green horse and refuses a helmet.

I personally know a middle aged couple who accepted a gift of two OTTBs and decided to keep them at home with zero livestock experience. The day after their arrival they had a bright idea to take them out on a walk. At midnight. On Christmas Eve. In the middle of winter. With firecrackers going off all over the place. Luckily, their 13 year old daughter threw a fit about it after they refused to listen to her reasons why that is a bad idea and they gave it up. Within two weeks one of the horses sadly died in a preventable accident.

Anyhow, I would be gracious about the first “assessment” but discourage any further involvement. People generally respond well to “That sounds great, I’ll have to think about it” - let your eyes glaze over and carry on with what you were doing. This is the so-called “Grey rock” technique. There are a lot of resources about it online. The idea is to be so boring that the person bothering you has no incentive to carry on. Be polite and do not engage, do not give out ANY information. You should not explain why you are not accepting their advice, just thank them for it.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

@Horsef I wouldn't mind the assessment of my riding, but I would prefer that he just assess then tell me rather than try to school me at the time if that makes sense. He is a nice man, and I think he's just lonely. I won't say anything unless he really oversteps. I think he and I just have a differing philosophy about horses in general. It will be fine. It's just an adjustment to me boarding for the first time and him having someone in his barn that is not a novice horse owner/rider.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

I am in a relatively decent boarding situation. I pay $200 a month for 24/7 turnout and almost full care (all boarders pitch in a little, so we all do 2 feedings a week). I have access to an arena and trails. There are only four horses on the property at any given time and they have three different run-ins each with enough room to accommodate all four horses at a time.

There is one thing that really bugs me, though. The BO insists that all the horses wear halters during turnout 24/7. She sees it as "safer" because then it's easier to catch them if they ever escape. Well, that's _extremely_ unlikely because the fence is wood with electric tape, and there are two sets of fences. So the horses would need to jump or bust through TWO electrified wooden fences to escape. All of our mares are VERY respectful of the fence. But no... I _have_ to leave my horse's halter on 24/7. Sigh. She doesn't seem to understand (despite her "40 years of owning and boarding horses") that the risk of unsupervised horses getting their halters caught on something can be incredibly dangerous. The irony is that one of her friend's horses broke its neck getting its halter caught on a fence, but she only blames that on that it was a non-breakaway-halter.

Also... A halter isn't going to keep your horse from getting hit by a car. It's only going to help you if you are PRESENT when the horse escapes, and your horse is ANYWHERE near your reach, and isn't already going to ballistic to grab.

Besides the danger, it also leaves horrible hairless marks on my mare's face. I got halter tube fuzzies to help that, but they don't cover every bit of the halter, so she still has rub marks from the metal. I can't leave any time soon with the great price I'm paying to be here.


----------



## tinabeanad (Dec 27, 2018)

Codybruce said:


> I board my horse at a family members barn where I do self care, they have one horse an esy keeper quarter horse. My horse is a hard keeper ottb that really needs to be in front of hay 24/7 to keep his weight on which is not possible here. he is out in the pasture at night where theres no grass and during the day hes in the stall where he gets his hay. So he has trouble keeping weight on due to not having hay all night in the pasture. They won't split the pasture up or anything. I live in a very small town where theres no other boarding options except one but there's no riding arena there and my horse needs be rode at least 4 days a week .


I would be very cautious with this. Your OTTB likely has ulcers from his racing career and keeping him without hay overnight with no access to any other sort of forage such as grass will irritate his ulcers and cause new ones as well.

Horses are meant to have forage in front of them 24/7. Unlike us, they produce stomach acid 24/7. Since a horse's stomach empties in about an hour after they have been fed, that means your horse is standing there with acid rising in his stomach. Once it reaches the unprotected part of the stomach since there is nothing in there to buffer it, it starts eroding the horse's stomach lining. This causes scar tissue to form and increases your horse's chance of developing an impaction colic. 

Lack of forage is really not something to mess with as it will make your horse sick over time and can lead to their death.

Not to mention, if you live in a sand pit it can lead to them trying to eat every little bit of grass or weed, which can cause them to intake sand or a poisonous weed. Not to mention, since their stomachs empty in an hour (unlike ours) they feel hunger pangs which is cruel, to be honest.


----------



## Codybruce (Mar 6, 2014)

I dont have another boarding option with a riding arena and a better feeding schedual in the area unless i board him an hour away and that's to far to drive everyday. I wish there was a way for him to be in front of hay all the time but my cousins are so set on there ways of feeding and managing there horse that they wont change anything.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

pasomountain said:


> Well I won't say it's run by idiots but I have a chronic disagreement with the place where I board my KMH. They insist on blanketing for almost every possible weather condition and I keep telling them not to because he has a good haircoat and access to shelter. I just want him to be a horse! The barn manager has a huge selection of blankets and sheets of all different types, sizes, colors, whatever. She even just bought my horse a new sheet and didn't ask me to pay for it--crazy right??! Also when they bring all the horses in the barn at night they want to close it up so the horses don't get "cold". Even when it's in the 40F+ range. Thankfully my horse is in the back by a door that has a gap at the bottom so he gets some fresh air.



I feel like this is more about showing off horses in blankets than actual about worry they'll get cold.


----------

